
The CEO of a Failed For-Profit College Started a Coding Bootcamp - griffinmb
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-ceo-of-a-failed-for-profit-college-started-a-coding-bootcamp-brensten-devcodecamp-milwaukee
======
ralmidani
$14,000 for a 3 month program with no accreditation?

If someone is not in a hurry, spending $20,000 or so for a Harvard Extension
School Masters in Software Engineering seems like a better investment. I have
a Bachelors (non-STEM) and an MBA, and am taking CS50 right now in preparation
for the Masters.

The problem I see with a lot of bootcamps is they focus on specific
technologies which may become outdated (thus necessitating re-learning)
without giving students a solid grounding in CS. In the long run, if you're
willing to make a more gradual transition to programming, a solid grounding in
CS is, IMO, a worthwhile investment.

